# Thinking of moving to turkey



## Dodger1music (May 12, 2014)

Hello, I am thinking of investing in a villa in turkey with the plan to rent it out for a few years then retire to turkey.... I am still on the early planning stage but am hoping to buy a property later in the year. I am looking for some help eg... Good places to buy..( distance from airports, things to do, weather, buying precedure... Pros and cons).
I would appreciate any input that would help me decide my area to retire to, many thanks :fingerscrossed:


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Don't set your heart on a good rental income for holiday rentals as there is a glut of Turkish properties on the rental market with low occupancy rates. And long term lets can be difficult to find (and obviously you get a lot lower income from them). You will get better rental returns in the UK.
My tips if you decide to buy now: Do lots of research then go to the areas you shortlist. Ask lots of questions from people who are already living there. Each area has its own pros and cons. Always use a lawyer and try to pick the lawyer independently of your estate agent and developer to minimise issues (and hopefully get your own interests looked after). 
The lira is low and likely to drop further - if you want to buy then I suggest you might be better to wait a couple of years as properties are unlikely to increase much in sterling price.
I chose to buy in Akbuk near Altinkum/Didim which gives me a choice of 2 airports up to 1.5 hours radius. Also historic places within reach as well as bigger towns nearby, plus a relaxing area to live. Rain and storms are the norm for the winter (3 or 4 times the UK rainfall for the same months) so you need heating and airconditioning for the summer in order to live there are all year round. Plus the rain and heat take its toll on the buildings.


----------



## sharon rogers (May 28, 2014)

Hello Dodger1music, Turkey is such a large and vast country your choice is going to be difficult. Your budget will also determine where you could live. My wife and I have lived in both Antalya Region which is very nice and clean in certain areas, Colakli, Gundogdu, Kumkoy, Evrenseki, Manavgat is the name of the nearest reasonably sized town with lots of banks, shops etc. We found the area very pleasing and some lovely local people. We would say the coast along from Antalya airport up to Alanya has mainly German, Dutch and English holiday home owners, but Russians were starting tom pop up, here and there. Properties are a lot more expensive in this region and we still have friends in the area. We then tried life on the west coast and in Altinkum and properties are a lot cheaper here, and choice of both Bodrum and Izmir airports, plus in very easy driving distance to resorts like Bodrum, kusadasi, and marmaris, lovely dramatic coastline along the west. With regard to renting out for couple of years before you retire and nee the place yourselves, we recently returned to the uk to invest in property and plan to return shortly once the sale of the property over here is agreed and has gone through and considering renting back in turkey on a long term basis, so if you are looking for a long term renter, please consider my wife and I, we would certainly look after your property and friends and neighbours could type character references if required, it used to be a standing joke about my wife's ocd cleaning so no problem there. Again if you require any names in resort to help in your search and people to trust, do not hesitate to ask. We have friends over in Turkey who currently rent and they have an agreement with their owner to move out of the property as and when the owner is popping over for a holiday, so anything could be agreed in advance, good luck


----------



## GultMedia (Jun 2, 2014)

Just something else to think about. There's a bit of unrest right now with the PM Erdogan and his AKP. There were some heavy riots in Istanbul the past few years, not sure how it affected the smaller villas but such problems may spread.

cheers
-C


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

GultMedia said:


> Just something else to think about. There's a bit of unrest right now with the PM Erdogan and his AKP. There were some heavy riots in Istanbul the past few years, not sure how it affected the smaller villas but such problems may spread.
> 
> cheers
> -C


Have you any experiences that lead you to this conclusion? It looks to me like you have just drawn some wild conclusions based on media reports.


----------



## tempest306 (Jun 19, 2014)

That's a great idea for resting and live.


----------

